# eye licking???



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi i was wondering all my chihuahuas seem to go around like each others eyes i used to clean there eyes every day but now i really dont have too 

honey is the worst for doing this she does it like every minute

i was just wondering if all your chihuahuas do this and what does it mean?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My late Irish Penny used to always lick Sullys eyes and ears, she was pregnant when we rescued her and gave birth to a still born pup 2 months after we rescued her and thought Sully was her baby.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Fender, Mia & Abby does this to each other I think it's really sweet. Bella actually lets Feny do it to her too


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

my two do it too. they also lick each others ears, especially when they are getting ready for bed.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i really think its cute plus theres a bonus i dont need to clean there eyes now lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine do the ear licking too :lol:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

no havent seen them ear licking now but definally eye licking


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwww. mine would lick everything when they get tired. but ears were the main thing.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

aww soo cute! my guys lick each overs ears


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep, my guys do the eye and ear licking at times.


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine lick eyes and ears too. (I have one though that burrows under the covers and licks MY legs at night!) It seem to pacify the licker as well as the lickee doesn't it? We think it is to cute


----------

